# Is it possible to connect VGA to HDMI?



## wolf_3d (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a laptop with a vga socket (no s-video or DVI) and I would like to use it to watch DVD's on my LCD TV which can receive scart, s-video, a/v in addition to HDMI.

I'd like to use the HDMI but I've been told that even if I connect from VGA to HDMI it won't display any picture because one is analog(vga) and the other is digital. is that true?

(I was considering converting vga to dvi, and get a dvi to hdmi cable)

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

VGA and HDMI don't work together because VGA is pure analog while HDMI is pure digital.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a possible solution at Monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011404&p_id=4629&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

This Switch will convert VGA and RCA Sound (left-right Ch.) to a single HDMI-connection.

I've used parts from Monoprice before, they are very serious People.
Cheers!


----------

